

Will Go Decide the Winner of the JavaScript Framework Wars? - genderup
http://genderup.com/developer/2014/07/08/google-go-decide-framework-wars.html

======
nostrademons
Go's actually a pretty good choice for servers if you go the single-page
webapp or native app setup. The biggest weakness for Go, in my experience, is
that its facilities for templating, generation of HTML, and webapp development
are pretty weak. But if you go the single-page app system, then your server
just needs to serve JSON, and Go's JSON encoder is a pretty nice piece of
software.

The big monkey wrench in this picture is Polymer, which has significantly more
support within Google than Angular and has the advantage of aligning with the
emerging web standards that will be baked into browsers. Polymer is still
HTML-based, which means that Go still doesn't have great support for working
with it.

